# Aging Water Storage Bins



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Anyone know where to get these?

Or do you guys just use Rubbermaid garbage bins? If so, which kind?


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't age my water (I use water directly from the tap when doing my water changes, via the python hose). However, I have used rubbermaid totes in the past with no problems. You can get a large rubbermaid tote at Canadian Tire or Walmart for $5-6.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I do think Rona or home depot will have them..but they are seasonal. Its now spring thou 

The city of toronto will provide "rain barrels" for a price. It should have been in your latest recycle news letter.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

My wife's uncle was building a new dock and bought some barrels from a dock place - turns out they were foodsafe (Read non-leaching plastic) barrels that were previously used for storing fruit juice. They're about 75 - 100 gallons, have two screw caps and look to be brilliant for the job. So I'd phone local marinas and ask what they use. He paid about $35 each for them, but I'm not sure where he got them. I'll be seeing him this weekend and can ask.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh that is an excellent idea! I totally forgot about that and i am a cottager... Burn on me. LOL


----------

